# Progesterone Results 150? Please Help



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya,
I didnt know where else to post this and no one i know can answer this for me,

I am on CD32 No sign of AF. I had my results on Friday to tell me i had defo ovulated and very high progesterone where she will be reducing my clomid for next time for 3 tablets.

I have tested a week after my blood results as advised but it came back negative. Ive had a few symptoms but not sure whether its AF or Preg?

Sore Nipples like ice cubes!
Bloatiness
Sicky
Bad Back

My consultant is not here to answer my Q's til next week but right now i have serious cramping which ive had for nearly 2 weeks and the feeling like im about to come on, 

What is scaring me is the high 150 result, ive read this on the net and it could either mean i could preg/twins or eptopic and i dont know what to believe?   I am scared and i am wondering if anyone has ever gone through this and what their experiences were? what does this all mean? if i have ovulated which i am sure ibetween CD17-CD21 then this would be why i have tested to early?  

Please help

xxxx

xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Angelz 

It's always the best course of action to ask a specialist, but until you can all I can offer is that I had a reading of 108.4 and panicked. I did some reading and asked on here and I was advised that it is 'probably' due to having released more than one egg in that cycle. Your prog reading maybe a lot lower of even higher next cycle. If it's classed as 'too high' they will lower your meds [in your case, Clomid] If it's too low, they will then consider raising your dosage etc.

I read another lady on here at a reading of 132.. she seems to always have very high readings and is fine 

Hope that helps some Xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Hun,
I have a horrible headache right now, i dont have regular AF's so im assuming becuase i have ovulated then my body might naturally have one this time? im waiting to start my next round of Clomid

xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Angelz

Like SF said, call your cons as soon as she's back but in the meantime, don't fret.

My first cycle on Clomid was in June and because I had scans I knew I had two follies both 20mm on CD15 so likely both would mature.  My progesterone on CD23 was 132!  I freaked out a bit as the range said 30-100 *but* I figured it was due to having two follies, and the range was for 'normal' women with a natural OV where (95% of the time) only one follie matures.

So, perhaps you had three follies which all matured - and this would explain why the cons is reducing your Clomid dosage next month.

As for the cramps - I had wicked cramps on CD28 that same cycle and thought it was AF but she didn't show until late on CD33.

Clomid can do crazy things to our bodies, especially if we're not used to ovulating, things can seem a bit weird.

If you think you OV'd on CD21 then I would test again on CD35 if no AF.

Good luck -> this could be your BFP(s)!!!

  

Let us know how you get on at your next appt.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone is what prepares womb for possible implantation and then supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over so a high progesterone level is nothing you should really get too worried about.  However, saying that, progesterone can not be used to determine pregnancy as levels can vary so much between women and even individually month to month....only a positive hpt or HCG blood test can confirm pregnancy.  Some women have naturally higher progesterone levels, that's just the way it is, others have lower......some women may have a really high progesterone level and not be pg and yet another woman may have a fairly low progesterone level and be pg.....there's no way of knowing purely from progesterone levels.  I really wouldn't read too much into your high level, especially in terms of pregnancy/twins/ectopic....certainly no idea how a high progesterone level can be indicative of ectopic ?

A high progesterone level may well be an indication that you've released more than 1 healthy mature egg and the reason they may decrease your clomid is to prevent you producing too many mature follicles.....they would normally advise against ttc if you have over 3 dominant follies and there's a chance this happened with you as your level was 150 nmol/l.

Did you have any follicle tracking scans ?  If you ovulated between cd17 and cd21, what day did you have your progesterone blood test ?

Obviously I'm not medically trainined (just info picked up from consultants and read over the years) so if you do have concerns then certainly speak to your consultant when you can.

Take care....and good luck  
Natasha


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had to go to doctors today as the pain im getting was quite severe - had to have an internal done and it looks like i may have a big cyst and they have booked me in for an emergency scan.

I also had my letter from the hospital to say i defo ovulated at 155 not 150. Im on CD33 and no sign of AF yet but i dont think i ovulated until CD17-21 and so testing would be to early anyway?

Hi Minxy,
Thanks for you kind reply, 
Im not having any scans to track my follicles becuase my concultant said that due to my work commitments and working 30miles away from home she would track it via day21 blood tests and phone calls, which im happy with but it would be nice to have the scans becuase it would feel more real when i know WHEN i would be ovulating so we can BMS around then.

Onwards and upwards

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Angelz - I hope you're ok honeybee  

When is your scan?  Today??

Depending on the outcome (ie, if it's not a cyst), if you test on Sunday that will be 14DPO assuming you OV'd on CD21.

If it is a cyst, then they could decide to scan you around CD10-12 in your next cycle, just to keep any eye on things (as well as decreasing your dosage).  This will, as you say, give you a better idea for timing BMS.


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi KD,
Thank you hun 

Just come back and there wasnt a thing in sight to to see why i am in pain! The lady said my PCOS has improved because there wasnt many cysts? So why the doctor said he can feel a cyst is beyond me  
She said they were alittle enlarged but nothing to be worried about.

Found it hard becuase there were preggy mommys and i ust had to think one day it will be me.

I think i will need to test again just to rule it again. 

xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Phew!  I'm so glad for you  

I'm confident that if there's no BFP for you this month, your next cycle on a lower dosage will be better  

xoxo


----------

